# We do our own designs but need screen printed tags



## sscully (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi,
We are doing our own designs on the shirts so we would have our shirts shipped to a place that can take out the tags (unless we can find a tagless shirt company) that will screen print the tage's information in the shirt with our logo. Does anyone know of companies that remove tags and screen print? At this point i'll settle for a company that can screen print all the info.

THANK YOU!!!

I know this is talked about a lot on here and i read for an hour but couldn't get names of reliable places someone can just print my logo and care info etc on for me.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

sscully said:


> Hi,
> We are doing our own designs on the shirts so we would have our shirts shipped to a place that can take out the tags (unless we can find a tagless shirt company) that will screen print the tage's information in the shirt with our logo. Does anyone know of companies that remove tags and screen print? At this point i'll settle for a company that can screen print all the info.
> 
> THANK YOU!!!
> ...


Maybe you could look in the referrals section and see if there is someone recommended there that can do it, or post looking for a referral in that section. I am not sure but you might need 15 posts before you can post there. I know that is the way it works for the classified section but its worth a try.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

where are you located ?


----------



## sscully (Jan 10, 2008)

Brunswick maine


----------



## spreadingink (Feb 10, 2008)

We do this work, but you would be a lot better off to find someone more local to you to have it done. If you have a heat press you could also look to have plastisol transfers made that you could heat press into the garments youself.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------

